# Tamping Classic pressurised basket.



## Catman (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm a novice here and have just got hold of a s/h Classic that came with a single and double pressurised basket and a double ended s/stl tamper. After using it a few times, it didn't feel like it was doing a very good job, sort of wobbling about in the basket. I've now measured them and the basket is 59 mm and the tamper is 57.3, also the tamper is flat apart from the outer 6mm which is slightly radiused. My thought is that the radius and slack fit are leading to poor compression on the circumference of the basket. At the moment I'm using a flat bottomed Coca Cola glass which is 58 mm and seem to get a better result. Should I go for a bigger flatter tamper?


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

I would replace it. Mine came with a double ended plastic on that was just as bad fitting. Though by s/st do you mean stainless steel?

I got a Motta tamper. It's 58mm and heavy. solid stainless steel with a wooden handle. Flat bottomed too. I think it was a motta one. Not sure tho.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! Love how the Coke glass is actually a better fit than the tamper! A lot of cheap '58mm' tampers come up around 57.3 - my first one was exactly the same. Don't worry about the rounded edge, sounds like you've got a convex or flat-to-convex which is perfectly legitimate (I have a Torr Goldfinger convex which is quite expensive). The idea is that it helps build a better seal at the edges.

Another thing to bear in mind is the basket. If you're thinking of upgrading to a VST or IMS precision non-pressurised basket you will want a tamper that fits well.

I would recommend you look for a 58.3 up to 58.6 flat bottomed tamper. Some are quite reasonably priced but can go up to £££. Made by Knock do a 58.35mm but they take forever to deliver so unless you see one second hand you're probably better off with Motta or Torr. Coffee Chap on here is a Torr dealer and sometimes has special offers, worth an ask.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Personally, I don't think it's the tamper. The pressurised basket will create a coffee soup instead of allowing even water distribution through the puck during extraction. The tamp is therefore less important for you at present.

Upgrade to a non-pressurised basket before getting a tamper, then you will be able to really get into making coffee!

A nice cheap motta 58.5 served me well, before I moved to a cheaper Chinese 'Macaroon' adjustable tamper which seem to be pretty close to 58.5mm too.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you got a grinder or buying pre_ground?

Unless grinding yourself, a non pressurised basket could create problems of it's own.


----------



## Catman (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a Dualit grinder which I bought recently to use with my old machine and it was a big improvement over the spice grinder I had been using. However, with the Classic, and using the finest grind setting, the coffee was pouring through at quite a rate. I lowered the static pressure to 10 bar but that made no difference, so I took the grinder apart and made it able to grind finer. Now I can do 30g from 15g in 25 secs., but presumably I'll need to go finer still with an unpressurised basket.

As for the Torr tamper, that would double my investment in equipment to date


----------

